# Ice Cold Gold - new TV show



## macfixer01 (Apr 23, 2013)

FYI - There is yet another new gold prospecting TV show. This one is called Ice Cold Gold, and it's shown on Animal Planet. The action is based in Greenland.

http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/ice-cold-gold

macfixer01


----------



## Palladium (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm always up for a new gold show! Only question is why is it always about a bunch of Americans going somewhere they don't have a clue about. lol


----------



## Captobvious (Apr 24, 2013)

Palladium said:


> I'm always up for a new gold show! Only question is why is it always about a bunch of Americans going somewhere they don't have a clue about. lol



Cause you get to see them making bad decisions in usually hilarious and/or cringe-worthy ways?


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi all, 

I don't watch any show like those . If I'm going to do something like that I won't put it on TV. If they have to put it on TV they must be paid by the TV show to do it. And they can't talk without a bad word or two this is why I don't watch any show like those show.

Don't get me wrong they will fine gold there but if you go out and look it is everywhere you have to know where to look for it. Where they are going they will have to pay for what they fine and the TV show will record it so they will know. The TV will pay them more.

Just my 2 cents

Now let me have it.

Thanks
Jack


----------

